
Fast and free static sites on Glitch and new Project Hours – Glimmer - twapi
https://glitch.com/glimmer/post/fast-free-static-site-hosting-glitch-project-hours
======
blissofbeing
Interesting, I'm curious the infrastructure behind this. Are static sites
being served from a single point or from a CDN?

